

Ask HN: How to feel the internet? - gbachik

I&#x27;ve recently become fascinated by Brain Machine Brain Interfaces or (BMBIs) and similar technologies such as haptic feedback. Do any of you know any good resources for diving deeper into this subject? I love the idea of being able to feel the internet.
======
nummy
cup its balls

